# pulley rigs ?



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

I was just wandering what everyone thought of a pulley rig vs c-rig for big fish on the surf.
-------Tight Lines To All------


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Stuck n Tenn,don't know that I have seen either rig before,at least here in Hatteras.. What are you trying to target?? Where? Now you got my curiousity up,for my sake at least explain the function of the two rigs mentioned.. On this one I have to plead "ignert".....


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Theres a dirty joke in here somewhere but I better leave it alone!


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Drumdum, a pulley rig basically a large barrel swivel tied to your shock leader, then a steel leader is run through the bottom eye. On one end of the steel leader attach a hook of your choice, then on the other end attach a impact sinker. The impact sinker has a small clip at the top to attach your hook to. This rig is very stream lined when casting for max distance, but when the rig hits the water your hook is released from the sinker, so the fish feels no resistance.when the fish makes a run the sinker is pulled up tight against the barrel swivel resulting in a solid hook up most of the time. I have had very good result using this rig when fishing for reds,blues, and sharks. While the c-rig is basically running your main line through a large egg sinker,then a barrel swivel is attached, then tie on your main leader. I hope that I have explained well enough for you to understand.---


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

by c rig you mean carolina rig, had me confused for a while too


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry about the c-rig confusion,I quess I got a little lazy typing.I should have spelled it out.... ....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Stuck in Tn, I have never used th pulley rig. I use a fishfinder rig which is similiar to a c-rig except instead of using a egg sinker I use a snap swivel to which I attach a pyramid sinker. Th egg sinker IMO will just roll down th beach while th other types will hold in place. Now if flounder fishing where casting an retrieveing I will use a c-rig.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Stuck in Tn. said:


> *Drumdum, a pulley rig basically a large barrel swivel tied to your shock leader, then a steel leader is run through the bottom eye. On one end of the steel leader attach a hook of your choice, then on the other end attach a impact sinker. The impact sinker has a small clip at the top to attach your hook to. This rig is very stream lined when casting for max distance, but when the rig hits the water your hook is released from the sinker, so the fish feels no resistance.when the fish makes a run the sinker is pulled up tight against the barrel swivel resulting in a solid hook up most of the time. I have had very good result using this rig when fishing for reds,blues, and sharks. While the c-rig is basically running your main line through a large egg sinker,then a barrel swivel is attached, then tie on your main leader. I hope that I have explained well enough for you to understand.--- *


 Correct me if wrong,isn't the breakaway system simular to the pulley rig?? As short as we make our leaders for drum and striper down here,it almost makes that system obsolete.. I have seen a few folks using the breakaway system,but really saw no advantage.. Cdog's right about the Carolina rig,here,the current would smoke that thing right down the beach if you were bait fishing for a biggun. It does work well for flounders and sheepshead (when you have to parallel a piling with a sandflea) 
Maybe another spot on the east coast,but Hatteras just has too much current for an eggsinker. Have you ever tried a high-low rig for drum,sharks,or stripers? It's a fairly stream lined as well. Also,here we tie our leaders for a fish finder rig anywhere from 1 and a half inches to 3 inches,that makes for a pretty stream lined rig as well. Where do you normally fish?


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes your are correct Drumdum, breakaway has rigs that are the same thing as a pulley rig,and a rig simular to a high- low rig. I have fished in water with not as nearly as much current as you all have up on hatteras.I can see why an egg sinker would go sailing down the bank I normally fish pawley's island n.c. -st. george island fl.-orange beach al.- depending on the area I'm fishing, and the current, decides my choice of rig to use.I have never heard of a leader so short for a fishfinder rig,is that standard up there?if so why? just curious.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

a short leader keeps the bait from turning into a helicopter during the cast, which kills distance.
charlie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Charlie's right. When this rig is launched properly it goes sailing,just like your breakaway rig.. At one time,back yrs ago,I thought this may have an adverse effect for a drum to pick up such a short leader,with bait being so close to the sinker.. Well we've had several fish on the planks that came in with the sinker actually in thier mouth along with the bait.. I've had stripers and cobes do the same with a short leader,so far no problems. I've heard Alabama had some nice fish. One thing though,stuck in Tenn.,why are you using steel leaders?? We are using from 80 to 125lb mono leaders. It is rare when it gets cut off by a shark,unless he's a moose..


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Dreumdum, I normally use mono leaders for other fish such as reds,but when it comes to sharks, if they are around,and cutting me off, I use steel leaders only. I have lost alot of big sharks fishing mono,and it kind of left a bad taste in my mouth. ,but since I switched my catch ratio improved greatly.I have caught several sharks over the 100# mark mostly bulls,and blacktips certainly by no means jaws,but a whole lot of fun when you hook up!... ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm with you there,if you are "targeting" sharks,steel leader would be the ticket. I have however caught sharks over 200 with a simple 100lb test leader. I mostly want these guys to bite it off though,cause while you're fighting that big bruser shark a drum or two could be slipping away.... 

With the shorter leader,there are many occassions when a shark will eat it past the sinker and all you come back with is a cut off shockline.......


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

With short leader and circle hooks fish are not often gut hooked.. thats a big plus.. I use 130lb. Jinkai leader material.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,Puppy Mullet the sinker kind of acts like a "stopper"..Over on the other side of the sound near the Neuse River,they use egg sinkers as Stuck N T described,they also "pin the sinker"meaning,it's not used as a fishfinder,the sinker remains stationary when the fish picks up the bait,they also use short leaders. They,in the past ,before this rig came out,had at least twice the gut hooks we do on this side of the sound. But when you take into acount,no current,no tide,I guess the fish just swallow the bait from "jumpstreet".. Believe it or not they DO USE circles,and STILL GUTHOOK THEM... Can't remember a fish being guthooked since we went away from 4 to 6" leaders yr ago.. Some folks I have seen actually use as much as 18".. IMHO,that's just toooo much..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Pully rigs*

Have used the pulley rigs, and the hi-low rigs for bass here in NJ. Have also used the fish finder, but not with the three inch lead. I am going to try it this spring that is for sure, it makes sense and I can see where the whirly bird aspect of the fish finder will be eliminated. Man this is one fine board, ya learn something every day....salt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*With crimps*

Making a leader that short is pretty easy,SS,is that what you use for making your leaders?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*rigs*

usually for striped bass use 50 to 60 mono and that seems to hold it well. We don't have to much in the way sharks here in NJ but the ones we do have are little critters sand sharks etc... I am definitely going to try it... 50-60 ok for the leader Drum??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Only reason I would consider it a little light*

is because you can get "pickers" such as bluefish,small sandbar sharks,and such that could fray your leader material,yes 100 gets frayed too,but better than 50 or 60 is for taking abuse like that.. I've never had a drum chafe though a leader,but he does have small teeth(if you want to call them that)same with a striper that could chafe your leader.. I know I've grabbed big drum by the mouth with my hands to pick them up before,got some pretty nasty scrapes on my hands for my efforts..  
Hundred is what I have always used and always had good success with it..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Rigs*

DD you use a polomar for the hook with that 100? With a short leader up to three inches isn't it hard to tie the barrel and the hook or do you crimp them? It is sound reasoning with the 100 I have some 80 that I have used for shocker leader and might just go with that. Of course if I loose a bigun there won't be a crying towel big enough LOL


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*BELIEVE IT OR NOT*

I use a three wrap nail knot to snell my hook,called a "shortsnell" by some bottom fishermen down here,and a 3 wrap clinch knot to attach to the swivel.. I know,THREE WRAP CLINCH!!! Yeap,I make sure the tag end is perpendicular to the leader,and it's good to go.. I've put it to the test,believe me that thing holds in hundred very well..  I know some who actually tie the palomar to the swivel,but it takes a little more time.Some even tie a nail knot there,can't make my fingers do it on that short of a leader.. For many,"the new fangled crimps" are the way to go,just call me "olefashion" I guess.. 


PS I know a lot of folks that use 80,you might want to try flouro with that small of test,for a little more abrassion resistance..


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*thanks*

DD for all the information. When I get down to Chesepeake next time will let ya know I am in the area and maybe we can hook up and I can take a peek in the tackle box of yours./... thanks again


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: thanks*



SALTSHAKER said:


> *DD for all the information. When I get down to Chesepeake next time will let ya know I am in the area and maybe we can hook up and I can take a peek in the tackle box of yours./... thanks again *


:jawdrop:  No not that!! Right now my box looks like a bowl of spegetti..  Maybe by the time you get here I'll have it straighten out...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Tkackel box*

I know what you mean ma man.... wait till we get started, they will clean up real fast... later... salt


----------

